# Waterfowl Pics



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

First recovered cripple for the pup. This would have certainly been a lost bird without her.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

No overly successful hunts yet, but plenty of good times.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

LumberJ said:


> First recovered cripple for the pup. This would have certainly been a lost bird without her.


That's a great feeling, isn't it? Man it's great having a dog now. Saves you a lot of time searching around and it's fun to watch them use their nose and instincts.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Cripple duty.

Well, waddaya know


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

This morning


----------



## bones74 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

season is off to a decent start!


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Bingo Hunting... Drew first.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## bones74 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics everyone! Got into them pretty good today. Should've been a 5 man limit of mallards but oh well. First snow for the crew too! Giving the old boy some love in the field. Best hunting buddy I've ever had.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

It was a fun morning with our little guys along today.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Outdoor Gal said:


> View attachment 194083
> View attachment 194084
> It was a fun morning with our little guys along today.


Give em a few years and they'll be shooting birds like pros! Love seeing young kids out hunting with their parents, I look forward to that day more than anything.


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's a couple from the wood duck hole last weekend.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

We had a great day in the rain/wind storm!! HAHA! Still turned out good and had lots of fun!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Just another ditch cripple for the dog.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I've got tone.
We have radar lock....









She's 15 by the way.


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

looks like you had quite the wood duck shoot. excellent. Did some scouting this am and found about a dozen in a hole on state land, that's the plan for tomorrow.


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, we have a private land spot that has been holding woodies like crazy. We expect to see mallards by now, but they have been few and far between. We've gotten more than I've showed there, but those are some of the better pictures.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mallards and a Goose from Ionia Cty this last weekend. Haven't figured out a game plan for this weekend.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Missed again?


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## bones74 (Oct 14, 2013)

Halloween teal


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Another great goose hunt this morning with a 3 man limit. They couldn't have set up any better and dropped in the kill hole perfectly. Gotta love mornings like this.


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great day


----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Old Murdoc got his 3 and was done for the day.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Target rich environment
I may or may not have eaten most of these guys









It's called a creche. Geese babysit for each other.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> Target rich environment
> I may or may not have eaten most of these guys
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting about the babysit. This past spring I counted 51 gosling's with a pair of adults in my yard. Now I understand.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Have had a couple good hunts this year


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Fresh bird in the thumb!


----------

